# Download Link auslesen?



## HORNSWOGGLE (19. März 2008)

Hi Leutz,

Ich will von ner Seite mods für games Downloaden, die Downloads sind auch Kostenlos, also frei zu Laden, aber da sind so viele Downloadlinks, jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich lad einfach alle auf einmal, aber wie?

Ich hab auch ne Software (siehe Anhang) mal gefunden, Xenu nennt die sich, die ließt links einer Site aus doch da gibt es einen unterschied:

hier führt der Link mich bis zur Schaltfläche, zum Download:

http://www.Site.org/downloads/?a=view&id=31537

hier läd er direkt eine zip Datei:

http://www.Site.org/downloads/archiv.zip

Gibt es ein Programm das einem auch diese Links hier läd?:

http://www.Site.org/downloads/?a=view&id=31537



> *Alle einzeln zu Laden würde ewig dauern!*


----------

